
Smart mirror you've got to see - jakemor
http://www.businessinsider.com/ryan-nelwan-smart-mirror-photos-2016-4
======
jakemor
youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh2EJzplkpM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh2EJzplkpM)

